# проблема со звуком в kde (подземный стук) - [solved]

## APolozov

Уже давненько нет звука в кедах. Оно бы не особо и нужно (в mplaer и firefox звук есть), но время от времени хочется запустить amarok, а тут облом.

Причём все приложения (amarok digikam systemsettings) при попытке ткнуться в кедовскую подсистему звука сегфолтятся. 

Несколько раз пересобрал по очереди (и скопом) все подозрительноые пакеты и после нескольких попыток наткнулся на ещё один интересный глюк.

Не собирается vlc в русской локали. Если пускаю LANG=C emerge vlc - собирается. Если без укзания локали сегфолтится на этапе постинсталл.

```

make  install-exec-hook

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/work/vlc-2.0.7'

if test "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" = "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"; then \

        LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/image//usr/lib64:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" \

        "/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/image//usr/lib64/vlc/vlc-cache-gen" \

                 "/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/image//usr/lib64/vlc/plugins" ; \

else \

        echo "Cross-compilation: cache generation skipped!" ; \

fi

/bin/sh: line 6:  7887 Segmentation fault      LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/image//usr/lib64:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" "/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/image//usr/lib64/vlc/vlc-cache-gen" "/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/image//usr/lib64/vlc/plugins"

make[4]: *** [install-exec-hook] Error 139

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/work/vlc-2.0.7'

make[3]: *** [install-exec-am] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/work/vlc-2.0.7'

make[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/work/vlc-2.0.7'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-2.0.7/work/vlc-2.0.7'

make: *** [install] Error 2

```

Как это всё описать в багзилу на англиском даже не представляю  :Smile:  Не мой скилл

----------

## APolozov

Кажись сам победил. Увидел статейку на хабрахабре с примерами использования strace - натравил на vlc и увидел, что по непонятным причинам у него не хватает прав на доступ к его же /usr/lib/vlc/plugins/plugins.dat. Полностью удалил каталог со всеми вложениями и vlc прекрасно пересобрался и установился, звук в кедах появился.

Кто нагадил непонятно.

----------

